# Lower File Size Request



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Can someone lower the file size of this? And maybe put on the "VA" symbol on it on the lower right.(Which can be found in this photo).....

I have -50 points or something so I can't give any of that...

I will give rep though and I will love you forever


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Why would you use that .gif? You know I like Joe Daddy.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Composure said:


> Why would you use that .gif? You know I like Joe Daddy.


Lol...I like him bleeding and getting choked


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

If you want to see someone bleed and choke, watch a naughty movie.


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Lol

or

Joe Daddy v BJ Penn


----------

